# DFDS ferry fire!



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Just seen this !

Searched Mhf but saw no mention ?!

TM


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This has always worried me TM ever since we did a Safety Exercise with Brittany Ferries. It was totally disorganised.

Ray.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Update below.

£815,000.00 of Damaged (estimated)


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I'd guess that figure includes losses from having to return to port etc etc.

Makes you wonder what the guy was thinking, or not?

Peter


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Makes you proud to be British?

Alan


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

The fire seems to have been brought under control quite quickly and since it was in a cabin area is unlikely to have affected the seaworthiness of the ship.

I am not clear why they returned to South Shields. Maybe because, if it is a British registered vessel it is easier to prosecute an offender if arrested on British soil and detained there rather than in a foreign jurisdiction. If that were the reason it seems a bit tough on the 1000 passengers.

Interestingly the report quoted very different reactions to the crew's handling of the situation and the information provided; some being very impressed and other slamming them. If, as reported, they passengers were out on deck for 45 mins. it is quite likely that the info available at say 30 mins. would be that the fire 'is nearly under control' - not an announcement I would have made - in my opinion much better to announce at 45 mins. "Fire extinguished please return inside"

Geoff


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fire*

A fire on a ship is almost as dangerous as a fire on an aircraft.

The £800k costs quoted seems a lot to me, but some news articles are staying that passengers were sent via Hull etc, so there were perhaps costs there.

Russell


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I do so hope that the idiot who caused the fire is able to pay for the damage he caused if it was not an accident.
His smile however is reminiscent of the glazed faces coming out of pubs and clubs to be met by 'Boys in Blue' after a punch up.

Alan


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

It will be interesting to see what come of the case.

Surprises me that the incident has not been more widely publicised. Maybe, had it been an Aircraft?.

Some more info here too.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Fire*



Rapide561 said:


> A fire on a ship is almost as dangerous as a fire on an aircraft.
> 
> The £800k costs quoted seems a lot to me, but some news articles are staying that passengers were sent via Hull etc, so there were perhaps costs there.
> 
> Russell


Russell

Good to see you posting a bit more again.

As an aviation professional I feel I have to take issue with your comparison between a fire on a ship and a fire in an aircraft; a fire in an aircraft is several times more dangerous than a fire on a ship for the following reasons:-

1 The amount of fire retardant on board, in cabin and in engine nacelles, is limited to a few kilos. Whereas the ship has much more and has the use of the sea-water, which can also be used to create foam.

2 On an aircraft, if the fire is not controlled, and it reaches a certain temperature the structure, being an aluminium alloy containing magnesium, will itself ignite and result in structural failure of the wing or fuselage. It has happened on several occasions.

3 The aircraft fuselage is a confined space with little external ventilation and smoke inhalation can be fatal within minutes.

4 There is no outside space into which to evacuate passengers.

5 There are no lifeboats/liferafts usable at 35,00 feet.

6 The aim is to get the aircraft on the ground, or below 10,000 feet, as soon as possible, preferably within 20 minutes - the passenger oxygen lasts(if I remember correctly 30 minutes), but below 10,000 feet it is not needed.

7 When the aircraft is on the ground the airport fire service have multi-times the capacity to fight the fire than what is available to the crew in the air.

8 A ship far from land and with slower speed has to be more self-reliant but is more structurally sound and can evacuate passengers.

I hope this explains why I believe fire in the air is many times more dangerous than on a ship.

Geoff


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

I think the way the offender looked/behaved outside the court said a lot about him. 
At this time of year the cheap mini cruise deals attract some quality p*** heads out for boozy weekends in Amsterdam. 
James


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

"If Guilty"

I sincerely hop they throw the book at him. So-to-speak.

TM


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fire*

Yes, I agree re the aircraft, but the other big danger with a ship fire, or any shipping incident, is the number of passengers on board - its far greater.

It does seem a strange thing though, this fire. I mean, why do it? Yes I know some people are just plain daft, but surely he would realise he too might perish?

Russell


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

I read somewhere that he was "smoking in bed and fell asleep"


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

an99uk said:


> I read somewhere that he was "smoking in bed and fell asleep"


He is also accused of Affray. It must have been some dream he had. :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Update*

Update here< Click


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Maybe the Judge and Jury should watch

This <<< Click

Just to give them some Idea of what could have happened.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*9 Years*

9 Years

Here


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Good, but some financial recompense would be fairer.

Ray.


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

At least on a boat there is usually time and opportunity to survive. What scares me is if something happened in the Chunnel, a terrorist attack would not surprise me at all, which is why I will never go in the tunnel. I would rather drown IN the water than under it, if you know what I mean!

Cheers
Lesley


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Tunnel is fast and safe as any Ferry.

There is an Emergency exit and another parallel tunnel.

TM


----------

